# Moving to Tokyo



## FredHT

Hi,

I will move to Tokyo from Canada soon and I am seeking advice about shipping my goods over there, specifically dealing with the Japanese customs. 

We are talking about a dozen of boxes an small items for a total of 600-900 pounds.
Such small move that could be handled by generic air freight company such as DHL. On the other hand, international moving company such as Allied could help with customs.

What is you experience ? Which company did you chose for your move? Would you suggest to go with air/ocean freight and handle the customs paperwork myself ? I do not speak Japanese.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kudians

FredHT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will move to Tokyo from Canada soon and I am seeking advice about shipping my goods over there, specifically dealing with the Japanese customs.
> 
> We are talking about a dozen of boxes an small items for a total of 600-900 pounds.
> Such small move that could be handled by generic air freight company such as DHL. On the other hand, international moving company such as Allied could help with customs.
> 
> What is you experience ? Which company did you chose for your move? Would you suggest to go with air/ocean freight and handle the customs paperwork myself ? I do not speak Japanese.
> 
> Thanks in advance


My move was taken care of by my company. anyhow Imo as long as you don't have any agri stuff and/or any medicines in the consignments (and it goes without saying none of the banned items / contraband goods / fireworks / narcotics etc), which I don't think you do, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Just fyi, one my colleagues who flew on business from UK was asked to throw her medication as she didn't carry any prescription or a letter from the doctor. So if you have to bring in any of your long term medication, which you need in the initial few days to months better get a letter from your doctor in Canada and keep it with you to avoid any hassle.

All the best for your move. And as you said no one will speak english so if customs has any questions better have someone in your Japan office speak on your behalf the customs understand that, the japanese are the *most helpful* people on the planet. I lived there for 5 yrs without knowing much japanese!! and Really loved it there....


----------



## Nagoya Guy

With regards to medicine, I would recommend carrying it either in carry-on baggage or in your suitcase. I've never had any questions asked about either way. 

To be honest, if you have to pay the moving costs yourself, why not just buy new stuff here? It's not terribly expensive, especially considering the cost of shipping. The only thing I ship is clothing- my size is not exactly common here!


----------

